

Ask HN:  Collapsing HN comments? - ilitirit

Is this possible on HN, or do you need a browser extensions/script to do it?  I'm thinking of writing a GM script to do so but I'm hoping someone else has beaten me to it because knowing myself I'd probably just get 75% through it then lose interest.
======
mbrubeck
Please do!

